
Tinder Lashes Out on Twitter After 'Vanity Fair' Article - taytus
http://fortune.com/2015/08/12/tinder-twitter/
======
GeorgeOrr
As an increasingly older and older person I always try to warn myself against
becomeing one of those "Kids these days" complainers.

Isn't the Vanity Fair article just a version of that? Mixed in with the usual
bias journalists have towards negative spins on things? An article Title "most
Tinder users have positive experiences" wouldn't get any where near the views.

When I was a kid, we had to trudge through snow uphill, both ways, just to
date the person our parents picked out for us. Kids these days don't know.

------
normloman
I HATE when people split up a long paragraph into tweets like this. It's
absolutely the worst format for reading long text. You can only read one
sentence at a time, and you have to read them backwards! If you can't fit an
argument in a single tweet, link to a blog post!

------
calbear81
Tinder has a point but no way am I trusting a self-reported statistic about
the 1.7% of it's users who are married. I'm sure married people looking for
side action are being super honest about their status.

